# Why do you boycott goods from China?



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

DH and I are going to boycott all items from China. The following are some of our reasons: use of slave labor; Tibet; toxins in goods.

Why do you boycott goods from China. Please feel free to elaborate on any and all topics. I would like to learn more.


----------



## YummyYarnAddict (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm doing it on a "case by case" basis. As far as toys are concerned, we have very few that are made in China to begin with and none of the recalls affected us. For example, we own two Thomas trains and all of our other wooden trains were purchased at local art fairs from artisans who hand carved them to be compatible with Thomas and Brio train tracks. Our train tracks are also handmade "compatibles" and that's how we purchase many of our toys -- from artisans. We also make a lot ourselves and we have a lot of board games. I'm also not into charater toys.

I can't/won't boycott all things MIC because, for example, I like hemp fibers and those are milled in China and it's illegal to produce hemp in the US. I use hemp to make cloth diapers and other clothes for my family. I'm sure that there are many other fine fabrics that are milled in China and since I get my hemp from a co-op, I feel somewhat reassured from the sources that good business practices are employed.

I also use Klean Kanteens which are MIC. That company reassures the public that they also employ good business practices. The alternative is to use SIGG and I just don't trust aluminum which is a reactive metal and even though they claim that the enamel like coating they use is virtually indestructible, I have friends who have had to replace SIGGs when the coating has cracked and the aluminum exposed. I'm not wholly aluminum-phobic, but I'm not going to invite it into my body (or my children's bodies) either. And drinking from plastic... nope, not an option from my POV.

So my position is that I'm going to take it on a case by case basis and educate myself as best I can. I think it's going to be impossible for US consumers to completely avoid items MIC (e.g., the fabric) as we really don't know where things are made much of the time. Piecemeal work is farmed out all over the world and if manufacturers were to do complete disclosure wrt everyplace something was made, some items might be covered in stickers from all over the world.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

My husband's Master is Chinese and he travels there within his Taiji family and is soon investing within this great and growing country. We will likely live in China months out of every year, and I hope to understand their diverse culture and politic better. I would never ban everything from China just like I would never ban everything coming from any other country.... African, Asian, American, whatever. China is an easy target for disapproval from a western perspective (they do not bend to US military pressure, they are communist, non-white, the list goes on and on). But from what I gather the situation is very complex. I am a local co-oping CSA loving reducing reusing recycling mama, and I will never all out ban everything MIC. And I should say I am disheartened by the big movement to do so. SPecific products of course... China is like how the wild west was before legislation reigned in our economy... you just can't be sure of what you are getting. But to say Nothing Chinese does not seem right. It's not like the US or Canada's record is squeaky clean. I think it is more productive to search for people or companies whom you like and want to support and put your money there, rather than writing off entire groups of people.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

After shopping last night, I decided banning everything from China would mean doing without a lot. For example, we couldn't find a SINGLE book for our infant that wasn't printed or somehow manufactured in China.


----------



## gingerbane (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
My husband's Master is Chinese and he travels there within his Taiji family and is soon investing within this great and growing country. We will likely live in China months out of every year, and I hope to understand their diverse culture and politic better. I would never ban everything from China just like I would never ban everything coming from any other country.... African, Asian, American, whatever. China is an easy target for disapproval from a western perspective (they do not bend to US military pressure, they are communist, non-white, the list goes on and on). But from what I gather the situation is very complex. I am a local co-oping CSA loving reducing reusing recycling mama, and I will never all out ban everything MIC. And I should say I am disheartened by the big movement to do so. SPecific products of course... China is like how the wild west was before legislation reigned in our economy... you just can't be sure of what you are getting. But to say Nothing Chinese does not seem right. It's not like the US or Canada's record is squeaky clean. I think it is more productive to search for people or companies whom you like and want to support and put your money there, rather than writing off entire groups of people.

This is how I feel too. I live here (in China) so almost everything I buy is MIC. I just don't get when people say I'm going to not buy anything MIC. You could find brilliant and justifiable reasons to boycott any country's goods - even the U.S. Why is it OK to buy stuff from other countries that have the same problems or different problems or worse problems but China is exclusively picked as THE ONE to boycott. I don't get it.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gingerbane* 
This is how I feel too. I live here (in China) so almost everything I buy is MIC. I just don't get when people say I'm going to not buy anything MIC. You could find brilliant and justifiable reasons to boycott any country's goods - even the U.S. Why is it OK to buy stuff from other countries that have the same problems or different problems or worse problems but China is exclusively picked as THE ONE to boycott. I don't get it.

It's standard in product boycotts to choose the industry leader. If that company (or country in this case) makes changes, it forces everyone else in the industry to do it. This is why people boycott Wal-Mart for labor reasons, Coca-Cola for environmental reasons, etc.


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't necessarily boycott MIC, because I can't avoid MIC completely. But my concerns with MIC are slave labor and pollution.


----------



## brigmaman (Oct 2, 2004)

We aren't boycotting, but trying to choose products more thoughtfully.








I'm sure you've seen this site before, but in case you (or anyone else) haven't bookmarked it, here it is:
http://http://www.stillmadeinusa.com/shoppingindex.html
It was shared on a loop that I am on and it has some fabulous resources listed and linked.
On a local/side note- there is a fair trade store in HB that I haven't been to yet. My sister did her holiday shopping there so that might be another alternative for you and your family. Hugs to the kiddos!


----------



## mommymarliah (Jun 29, 2004)

Slave labor, don't agree with their politics (i.e. forced abortions). I have no desire to support things like that.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't boycott completely but I avoid products made in China whenever I can. For all the reasons already mentioned, plus their persecution of religious people, particularly Tibet and Buddhists and Christians.

Also, we need jobs HERE. I know of someone who got an invention patented and owned a small factory and was going to manufacture himself and distribute through local hardware stores. I think ACE accepted it but Home Depot and big chains like that said they wouldn't even consider it unless it was manufactured in China so they could maximize their profits. It's absurd. I'm tired of watching unemployment rates go up while more and more jobs are shipped out.


----------



## mommymarliah (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CherryBomb* 
I don't boycott completely but I avoid products made in China whenever I can. For all the reasons already mentioned, plus their persecution of religious people, particularly Tibet and Buddhists and Christians.

Also, we need jobs HERE. I know of someone who got an invention patented and owned a small factory and was going to manufacture himself and distribute through local hardware stores. I think ACE accepted it but Home Depot and big chains like that said they wouldn't even consider it unless it was manufactured in China so they could maximize their profits. It's absurd. I'm tired of watching unemployment rates go up while more and more jobs are shipped out.

yep those are good reasons too.


----------



## liqzierda (Nov 15, 2007)

Read the thread in Democracy Now about Mattel's manufacturing practices in China and then decide who is to blame, the Chinese or Mattel.

Mattel could test every toy for lead before it hits the self for ten cents a piece and they won't do it. Mattel CHOOSES to make an obscene profit and underpay their labor, not the Chinese. Mattel resisted higher levels of regulation by the Chinese government because it would reduce their bottom line.

I am not a big fan of China for other reasons, but blame greedy American companies that choose the cheapest means to do everything and poison us as a result, not the Chinese per se. Or blame the entire idea of capitalism and the free market that makes money the ultimate measure of every virtue. That's the real problem. They make phthalate-free dolls for the European market in China because the Europeans require it and here in the US, we can just get any toxin-ridden trash they'll shove down our throats to save themselves a few pennies while charging us out the wazoo.

Boo, hiss.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liqzierda* 
Read the thread in Democracy Now about Mattel's manufacturing practices in China and then decide who is to blame, the Chinese or Mattel.

Mattel could test every toy for lead before it hits the self for ten cents a piece and they won't do it. Mattel CHOOSES to make an obscene profit and underpay their labor, not the Chinese. Mattel resisted higher levels of regulation by the Chinese government because it would reduce their bottom line.

I am not a big fan of China for other reasons, but blame greedy American companies that choose the cheapest means to do everything and poison us as a result, not the Chinese per se. Or blame the entire idea of capitalism and the free market that makes money the ultimate measure of every virtue. That's the real problem. They make phthalate-free dolls for the European market in China because the Europeans require it and here in the US, we can just get any toxin-ridden trash they'll shove down our throats to save themselves a few pennies while charging us out the wazoo.

Boo, hiss.

I totally agree. I don't have to buy anything I don't want to buy.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

What a lofty and challenging goal. I remember reading an article or two in the New York Times about a couple who did just that, for one year, and how hard it was for them to do it on all things.

I think the hardest part for them was toys, actually, because toy manufacturing in China is so ubiquitous.

I'd Google buying China-free or something. I'm sure there are others who are doing it with websites devoted to the pursuit.

There might also be some threads here in the compacting/decluttering/simplifying section.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CherryBomb* 
Also, we need jobs HERE. I'm tired of watching unemployment rates go up while more and more jobs are shipped out.


----------



## Semi_Crunchy (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liqzierda* 
Read the thread in Democracy Now about Mattel's manufacturing practices in China and then decide who is to blame, the Chinese or Mattel.

Mattel could test every toy for lead before it hits the self for ten cents a piece and they won't do it. Mattel CHOOSES to make an obscene profit and underpay their labor, not the Chinese. Mattel resisted higher levels of regulation by the Chinese government because it would reduce their bottom line.

I am not a big fan of China for other reasons, but blame greedy American companies that choose the cheapest means to do everything and poison us as a result, not the Chinese per se. Or blame the entire idea of capitalism and the free market that makes money the ultimate measure of every virtue. That's the real problem. They make phthalate-free dolls for the European market in China because the Europeans require it and here in the US, we can just get any toxin-ridden trash they'll shove down our throats to save themselves a few pennies while charging us out the wazoo.

Boo, hiss.









:


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

What about committing to buy used stuff (books, toys). Would that not have the same impact as a MIC boycott?

That way one could own products MIC and one is still not supporting the corporations in any way.

In fact, a hardy second hand business HURTS the corporations just a little, by denying them the opportunity to have sold that same item new, no?

We live in China and buy all used books and toys, either off Ebay in the U.S. or at our local consignment shop here in Beijing (or back in our hometown, when we're there visiting.)


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liqzierda* 
Read the thread in Democracy Now about Mattel's manufacturing practices in China and then decide who is to blame, the Chinese or Mattel.

Mattel could test every toy for lead before it hits the self for ten cents a piece and they won't do it. Mattel CHOOSES to make an obscene profit and underpay their labor, not the Chinese. Mattel resisted higher levels of regulation by the Chinese government because it would reduce their bottom line.

I am not a big fan of China for other reasons, but blame greedy American companies that choose the cheapest means to do everything and poison us as a result, not the Chinese per se. Or blame the entire idea of capitalism and the free market that makes money the ultimate measure of every virtue. That's the real problem. They make phthalate-free dolls for the European market in China because the Europeans require it and here in the US, we can just get any toxin-ridden trash they'll shove down our throats to save themselves a few pennies while charging us out the wazoo.

Boo, hiss.


Very good post.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Because it has really helped us cut down our spending!














:


----------



## takasmom (Mar 16, 2007)

My DH is Tibetan. While it is pretty impossible (OK, very very difficult) to boycott everything made in China, we try to find alternatives as much as possible.


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not necessarily boycotting things MIC, but I"m trying to purchase more things made in the USA (where I live) as I feel it helps our economy for various reasons. Basically I'm just trying to avoid buying cheap crap, regardless of where it comes from. Many fine things are made in China and a lot of crap is too. Same goes for here. So, case by case, I suppose.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lioralourie* 
What about committing to buy used stuff (books, toys). Would that not have the same impact as a MIC boycott?

Actually, this is what we have settled on. In fact we are buying used whenever possible in general, though we will buy some things new: tires, undies, etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeKelly* 
Because it has really helped us cut down our spending!














:

You can say that again! I am spending almost nothing!


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)

Communism, forced abortions, lack of religious freedom, slave/child labor, pollution, quality of (the majority of) goods.

But I need a new cell phone







I have no idea where to get one of those that isn't MIC.


----------



## gaialice (Jan 4, 2005)

I recently read an interview to the Dalai Lama in which he said that - after careful thinking - he does not want countries boycotting the Chinese olimpics. His viewpoint is that China will not bow down to external pressure to change its politics in Tibet, or other issues. But if there is a boycott, an important occasion for the unfolding of dialogue will be lost. I share his point of view. There would be a lot of reasons for Europeans to boycott US goods because most Europeans do not share the US government decisions on foreign policy matters (I live in Europe). And of course there is no shortage of governments around the world which are corrupt and suppress the most basic of human rights. Should we then boycott goods from all of these places? I think trade has always meant - since the beginning of time - an exchange of ideas and a progressive establishment of dialogue. I would not want any country excluded from this exchange. I think the world is ours to change, one heart at a time, through dialogue.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Because I don't support slave/child labor and because of the energy it uses to import products from so far away.

I try to buy as local/fair as possible.


----------

